# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism > سوال: برای توسعه تحت وب آیا از Delphi Prism استفاده کنم یا #C؟

## emdadgar_shahed

سلام 
من یک برنامه نویس دلفی هستم .
چندتایی هم سایت با زبان ای اس پی نوشتم .
الان می خوام زبان دات نت را یاد بگیرم .
دلیل اون هم اینه که مجبورم با APP. و شبکه و وب همزمان کار کنم .
در واقع تحت هر شرایطی باید دات نت را یاد بگیرم .
با توجه به اینکه من به دلفی مسلط هستم ، شما دلفی دات را برای بنده پیشنهاد میکنید و یا اینکه با توجه به قابلیت های سی شارپ دات نت پیشنهاد می کنید پیگیر سی شارپ دات نت بشم و مسیر برنامه نویسیم را تو خط سی شارپ بندازم .
چون شما با دلفی دات نت کار کردین و معایب و خوبی های اونو می دونید در این بخش سئوالم را مطرح کردم .
پیشاپیش از راهنماییتون متشکرم .

----------


## qazwsx

ببین دوست عزیز اگه شما خواستار این هستی که هر زمانی تکنولوژی جدید اومد و بلافاصله
بخواهی ازش استفاده کنی باید بری دنبال#c چون همیشه تا دلفی بخواد با تکنو لوژی جدید همرا بشه یکم طول میکشه مثلا الان #c از دات نت 3.5 داره استفاده میکنه ولی دلفی تو دات نت 2 هستش البته تو کشور ما اصلا فرق نمی کنه فقط دات نت بلد باشی تازه الان بعضی از برنامه ها رو دارن تو دات نت 1 مینویسن پس خیلی هم لازم نیست هم پای چون دات نت 3.5 اومده حتما باید اونو یاد گرفت البته با اتفاقاتی که برای دلفی پیش اومده احتمالا تا چند وقت دیگه خودشو هم پای #c میکنه پس از اون نظر نباید نگرانی داشت ببینید تو خیلی از کشورهای دنیا دارن از دلفی استفاده میکنم مثلا مثل روسیه که زبان اولشو همچنان delphi البته نباید اینو مد نظر نگرفت ;i دات نت و سی شارپ هر دو مال بورلند بودن

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

فرق نمی کنه ؛ واقعا. ببین با سینتکس کدوم راحت تری. (فکر کنم با دلفی سریع تر بری جلو.)
همونطور که qazwsx گفت ، اگه میخوای رو لبۀ دات نت بری جلو ، سی شارپ تنها گزینه است.





> دات نت و سی شارپ هر دو مال بورلند بودن


اگه این شوخی بود بگید.
حالا این که آندرس 13 سال تو بورلند کار کرده ، دلیل نمیشه این حرفو بزنید. خودش هم گفته از دیگر زبان ها ، از جمله دلفی ، ایده هایی گرفته.

----------


## qazwsx

> اگه این شوخی بود بگید.
> حالا این که آندرس 13 سال تو بورلند کار کرده ، دلیل نمیشه این حرفو بزنید. خودش هم گفته از دیگر زبان ها ، از جمله دلفی ، ایده هایی گرفته.


 :لبخند گشاده!: 
همش شوخی نبود

----------


## emdadgar_shahed

ممنون از راهنماییتون

یعنی با این تفاسیر و اینکه من تو دلفی راحتر کد نویسی می کنم 
بهتره از دلفی استفاده کنم 
ولی برای وب چطور بازم دلفی مناسبه؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> ولی برای وب چطور بازم دلفی مناسبه؟


دلفی دات نت دیگه پشتیبانی نمیشه. Delphi Prism جایگزین آن شده. Delphi Prism در داخل Visual Studio نصب میشه، و همه امکانات #C را داره. در واقع با Delphi Prism می تونید با Syntax پاسکال در Visual Studio کد بنویسید.

درباره اش قبلا توضیح داده شده.

----------


## kiuhnmgtrdcv

من به C#‎‎ اشنایی دارم و دوست داشتم یه زبان code native رو هم بلد باشم قبل از اینکه C#‎‎ یاد بگیرم با vb6 شروع کرده بودم ولی قدرت لازم نداره نشستم mfc  
visual ++c یاد گرفتم ولی توسعه برنامه با  vC++‎‎ خیلی زمان گیره الان میخوام  دلفی بخاطر native بودنش یاد بگیرم ولی نمیدونم از کدوم نسخه استفاده کنم
دلفی 2009 باید داشته باشم؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> ولی نمیدونم از کدوم نسخه استفاده کنم


با جدیدترین نسخه، که در حال حاضر بهترین نسخه هست، شروع کنید؛ دلفی 2010.
در بازار، در سایت برنامه نویس، و در سایت های مختلف کرک برای فروش یا دانلود رایگان موجود هست، البته برای دانلود باید اینترنت پر سرعت داشته باشید، چون حجم دانلود آن حدودا 1.6 گیگابایت هست.

----------


## moradian

سلام
با عرض معذرت مدتی رفتم سراغ دلفی پریسم ولی پشیمون شدم پدرم دراومد! راستش چون دلفی کار بودم پروژه ای رو با اون شروع کردم ولی اونقد مستنداتش تو اینترنت کمه که کاری نمیشه کرد یا تبدیل اونا به سینتکس دلفی زمانبره، اما حقا مستندات سی شارپ و وی بی لقمه های راحت الحلقومه بنده که مدتیه سوییچ کردم به سی شارپ و فرت وفرت!( براحتی) دارم پیش میرم. حالا تا کی بشینیم ببینیم شرکت سازنده یا کس دیگه ای بیکاره چندتا آموزش ابتدایی برامون بذاره استفاده کنیم. حقیقت تلخه مگه غیر از اینه؟
بازم از محضر دوستان پوزش میخوام!

----------


## alidehban

> سلام
> با عرض معذرت مدتی رفتم سراغ دلفی پریسم ولی پشیمون شدم پدرم دراومد! راستش چون دلفی کار بودم پروژه ای رو با اون شروع کردم ولی اونقد مستنداتش تو اینترنت کمه که کاری نمیشه کرد یا تبدیل اونا به سینتکس دلفی زمانبره، اما حقا مستندات سی شارپ و وی بی لقمه های راحت الحلقومه بنده که مدتیه سوییچ کردم به سی شارپ و فرت وفرت!( براحتی) دارم پیش میرم. حالا تا کی بشینیم ببینیم شرکت سازنده یا کس دیگه ای بیکاره چندتا آموزش ابتدایی برامون بذاره استفاده کنیم. حقیقت تلخه مگه غیر از اینه؟
> بازم از محضر دوستان پوزش میخوام!



شاید شما راست بگی مهندس...
مستندات واقعا کمه اما به زبان فارسی!!!
شما از زبان انگلیسی هم میتونی استفاده کنی،یه دلفی کار به این زودی جا نمیزنه :متفکر: 
من خودم دارم روش کار میکنم،بزودی یه مطلب درست حسابی واسش آماده میکنیم با دوستان...
هرچند تو ایران همه چی کپیه و همچنان دلفی 7 و sql2000  هم واسه سیستمامون سنگینه ولی به نظر من واسه اینکه ازین علم کپی حداقل عقب نمونیم  کار کنیم بهتره تا بزاریمش کنار....

----------

